# How long can he hold his poop?



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

First, let me explain our schedule and setup:

*Daily Schedule*
6am (wake, pee, play for 5 min to calm him down, breakfast, poop, walk, train)
7:30am (crate)
10am (pee, play)
11am (lunch, poo)
12:30 (crate)
5-5:30 (pee, play, calm him down)
6:00 (dinner, poo, play)
7-11pm (play, walk, socialize, train)
11pm - 5:30am (sleep) 

*Our Setup*
We have given him a very large hallways in the basement. His crate located at the open end of the hallway, with a gate attached to prevent him from roaming. The other end of the hallways is a daed-end for him, as we do not use those doors. 

We have placed pee matts at the opposite end of his crate, which he has been using to pee and poo on from 12:30-5 bracket. All other times, we take him our when he gives us the signs (which is usually 5-10 minutes after he eats). 

That being said, he hasn't had any accidents for the past 3 weeks or so (pee or poo), probably because we know the signs and take him out right away. 


*Here is my question*
The other day, I fed him breakfast at 6am like always, and took him out 5 minutes after his meal for a poop. He didn't end up pooing (normally does), so I decided to bring him back in and crate him while I got dressed. When I got back, I noticed he had pooped in his crate -- all within the 10 minutes or less it took me to run upstairs and change. 

This was 3 days ago. 

This morning, I fed him 6am, and he followed me like always to bottom of the stairs to go outside for a poop. Only difference - this time he didn't follow me up the stairs. i thought if I run up, he'll get excited and follow me - nope. So I stood at the top of the stairs and said "come" -- which he knows and almost always comes. Instead, he turned around and walked backwards. I made my way down the stairs to see where he went. Got down and saw him squatting just around the bottom of the stairs…he pooped. 


So my question: how long can they hold it in for? It doesn't seem like he can hold it for more than 5-10 minutes when he has to go…but then sometimes he eats and doesn't go for HOURS! 

His poop is normal almost all the time (unless excessive treating/training) and not runny. if anything, after a training session, it might be kind of loose - but not hard to pick up by any means. 

I thought they couldn't hold their pee….in our case, he seems to be able to hold his pee, but not his poop. 

What's the deal?

The only thing we've done different is VERY VERY slowly start to transition him to 2 meals a day. He is still getting his lunch, except 2-4-6-8-10…and so on kibbles less daily, and instead added to lunch and breakfast. We measure his food on every meal and add WATER to prevent him from inhaling his meals (literally..he's done within 20 seconds if we don't add water). 

Any idea? The water does make it a little mushy….maybe that's what prevents him from holding it in? He knows to use the pee pads when alone, and tries to make it to the sliding door on the main floor when he can!


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

I know Darby poops in the morning on first let out. It's whats processed during the night. Her breakfast takes until noon to process. I think you are seeing the held in poop and not the breakfast poop. The breakfast just helps move everything "down the line". The breakfast will not process that fast. You might find out that adding another 10 minutes to your morning let out will result in pooping. As far as him backing to the door, he was trying to tell you he had to go. Same thing will happen in the yard when you go to call him in, they will stall because they are getting ready. Sounds like you have it mostly under control. Give him some extra minutes in the morning.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

How about a cup of coffee for the little guy... On a more serious note I've found some vigorous exercise really helps to get things moving.

Pete


----------

